# The Division 2 - Der Thread



## Batze (11. Januar 2019)

Mach ich mal so auf. Warum, weil ich diesem Game zutraue mich mehr als nur 2 Wochen zu fesseln. Und ich denke das es hier so einige gibt die es genauso sehen und eine Plattform/Thread eventuell suchen wo es Infos gibt außerhalb der üblichen Werbung.
Ach was, stimmt doch nicht, ich bin einfach hier am meisten Unterwegs.

Was soll hier rein. 
Erstmal, wer es nicht mag soll bitte Fern bleiben. Basta. Haten könnt ihr woanders. Fertig. Das hier ist ein Fan Thread für Gamer die dieses Game spielen wollen. Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger. Kritik ist natürlich erlaubt.
Alle anderen sind Herzlich willkommen hier ihren Beitrag zu posten.


Erstmal ein paar kleine Infos.

*Wann kommt TD2* - am 15.März 2019
*Wo kann man es (Online)kaufen*.  Offiziell auf Ubisoft und im Epic Store und jetzt schon auf diversen Keyshops. Achtung, TD2 wird es nicht auf Steam geben. Weitere Infos und Links zu günstigen Preisen folgen noch.
*Wo spielt es, also in welcher Spielwelt*. - in Washington D.C.
*Ist das Spiel Online Gebunden*. Ja. Ihr braucht eine permanente Online Verbindung sonst ist das Spiel nicht spielbar.
*Was ist TD2* - Es ist ein Loot Shooter. Was ein Loot Shooter ist, dazu weiter unten mehr.
*Ist TD2 SP oder MP* - Sowohl als auch. Man wird das Spiel zumindest am Anfang als SP spielen können. Weitere Infos in Bezug auf das Endgame folgen noch.
*Was brauche ich um TD2 spielen zu können*. Die Specs hat Ubisoft schon rausgegeben, sehr genau sogar. Ich schreibe das mal in einen Spoiler rein, weil zu lang der Text ist.


Spoiler



The Division 2: Minimum system requirements – 1080p | 30 FPS 

OS: Windows 7 | 8 | 10
CPU: AMD FX-6350 | Intel Core I5-2500K
RAM: 8 GM
GPU: AMD Radeon R9 270 | Nvidia Geforce GTX 670
VRAM: 2 GB
DirectX: DirectX 11 | 12
The Division 2: Recommended system requirements – 1080p | 60 FPS 


OS: Windows 7 | 8 | 10
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1500X | Intel Core I7-4790
RAM: 8 GB
GPU: AMD RX 480 | Nvidia Geforce GTX 970
VRAM: 4 GB
DirectX: DirectX 11 | 12
The Division 2: High system requirements – 1440p | 60 FPS 


OS: Windows 7 | 8 | 10
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700 | Intel Core I7-6700K
RAM: 16 GB
GPU: AMD RX Vega 56 | Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070
VRAM: 8 GB
DirectX: DirectX 11 | 12
The Division 2: Elite system requirements – 4K | 60 FPS 


OS: Windows 7 | 8 | 10
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X | Intel Core I9-7900X
RAM: 16 GB
GPU: AMD Radeon VII | Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 TI
VRAM: 11 GB
DirectX: DirectX 11 | 12




*Wichtige Links zu TD2:*
(kommen noch (im Platzhalter))

Vieles habe ich nicht vergessen, sondern mir fehlen einfach konkrete Infos. Ich wollte den Thread einfach nur mal eröffnen um einen guten Start zu haben. Ich denke das ist so Okey und viele werden mir hier helfen da ich weiß das viele dem Spiel entgegenfiebern.
Fragen, Anregungen und alles was dazugehört, nervt mich und die Fans hier, und ich weiß da gibt es einige.
Fragt einfach gibt Anregungen oder postet selbst Eure Best.


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2019)

Platzhalter 
------------------------------
*Links zu TD2*

Erstmal die wohl wichtigste deutschsprachige Site mit immer allen Top Aktuellen News. https://mydivision.net/

------------------------------

*Preise:*
Momentan bewegen sich die Preise wie folgt.

Ich habe die Preise mal raus genommen, weil sich diese fast jede Woche ändern. Google ist da schneller als ich.
Im Moment bewegen sich die Preise bei Key Händlern um die 38-40€.
Bei Ubisoft direkt bekommt ihr das Spiel mit bis zu 20% Rabatt wenn ihr 100 Goldpunkte habt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Januar 2019)

Schau an, schau an. Ein Thread von Batze der meine vollste Unterstützung hat. 

Spaß beiseite, aber ich meine das tatsächlich ernst. TD2 wird mein großes Highlight mindestens bis in die zweite Jahreshälfte.
Spiele auch heute noch immer wieder den ersten Teil, weil es einfach Bock macht. Gameplay und die Atmosphäre der Spielwelt finde ich einfach großartig. 
Versuche auch noch aktiv die ganzen Schilde zu sammeln. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich das bis Release noch fertig bekomme. (derzeit 7/12)

Ich werde das Thema bei uns vermutlich auch betreuen. Wenn es also konkrete Fragen gibt steh ich da gern zur Verfügung (soweit es mein Wissen oder NDAs zulassen).


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2019)

Den ersten Satz fasse ich mal als Beleidigung zusammen . Weshalb, weil es hier mehrere Start Threads von mir gibt, z.B. Fussball dem du auch sehr wohl gesonnen warst. 
usw.
Aber lassen wir das Persönliche mal. 

Schön das du mit dabei bist in TD2.

Jup bei den Schilden fehlt mir auch noch so einiges.
Über die Spielwelt brauche wir gar nicht Groß zu reden, wie immer bei Ubisoft Spielen wie ich finde einfach Genial. Niemand kann diese Welten so bauen wie Ubisoft.

Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch, was ist NDA?
Ansonsten könne wir uns gerne Austauschen, wegen der konkreten Fragen. ich habe da schon recht Gute Infos, hatte aber noch keine Zeit alles schriftlich zu bringen, weil ich dachte erstmal den Thread hier in der Basis bringen.
Aber wie gesagt, schön das ein Redi dabei bist der dem Spiel auch mehr abgewinnen kann und ich denke da werden sich so einige User finden.
Kannst das ganze ja noch verfeinern und Ändern, also Oben den Aufhänger als Offiziell betiteln (also The Division 2 - Der *offizielle* Thread). Habe ich mich nicht getraut weil ich wusste ja nicht was da von euch noch kommt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch, was ist NDA?



Non Disclosure Aggrement - Wenn ich also schon Dinge weiß, über die ich aber noch nicht reden darf.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Januar 2019)

Ich bin noch unschlüssig, es sieht schon schön und atmosphärisch aus aber ich bin halt zu 90% Singleplayer und Division 2 wird denk ich wieder sehr auf Koop ausgelegt sein oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Non Disclosure Aggrement - Wenn ich also schon Dinge weiß, über die ich aber noch nicht reden darf.



Ach so, du meinst gewisse Schwerschwiegenheitsklauseln, oder wie man das nennt. Sorry für das Wort was ich da geschrieben habe. Hihi.

Nebenbei, die Infos über die jeweiligen Editionen, kannst du da mal einen Kurzüberblick bringen, als News? Würde bestimmt viele Interessieren weit VOR Kauf, das ist wichtig. denn da gibt es ja von 60-über 120€ so einiges und dessen Unterschiede. Nicht jeder liest sich Publisher Merkmale genau durch. Das könnte auch bei Google ein paar Klicks bringen , weil sowas bisher noch niemand gebracht hat.
Ansonsten hau ich die hier rein.


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich bin noch unschlüssig, es sieht schon schön und atmosphärisch aus aber ich bin halt zu 90% Singleplayer und Division 2 wird denk ich wieder sehr auf Koop ausgelegt sein oder lieg ich da falsch?



ich denke du kannst TD2 wie auch TD1 voll Solo spielen. Also bis Max. level sowieso und dann per Dungeon finder. Also das haben die zum Schluss/jetzt echt Klasse hinbekommen. Du musst auch jetzt in TD 1 gar nichts MP machen, also Clan Gilde oder so. Und sonst läufst du einfach nur mit.
Natürlich gibt es einige Sachen die nur mit anderen gehen (die machen aber auch Fun), aber wie gesagt Spass kannst du außerhalb einer Gilde haben. In TD1 ist es z.B. so das du alle Waffen, und zwar alles Solo bekommen kannst, und auch alle Sets. Im team ist etwas einfacher aber du brauchst dafür keinen Clan, der Browser macht es möglich. Bist zwar mit anderen Unterwegs die nicht immer toll sind, aber es geht.
Aber auch in TD 1 war es so das du sehr viele Stunden komplett allein spielen konntest, mehr als bei Sp Spielen. 
Und ja, auch dazu ist dieser Thread hier da, man kann sich ja verabreden um zusammen was zu meistern.

Nebenbei, ich bin auch 99% SP (außer bei WoW natürlich). Und TD 1 auch gerade damals als Späteinsteiger hat mich einfach gerissen. TD 2 ist für mich deshalb auch das Spiel auf das ich 2019 warte, selbst noch vor Anno.  Dann kommt erstmal gar nichts weil ich dafür das ganze Jahr brauchen werde.  Entweder oder. Spiele wo ich glaube nur 2 Wochen dran zu sitzen kaufe ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Nebenbei, die Infos über die jeweiligen Editionen, kannst du da mal einen Kurzüberblick bringen, als News? Würde bestimmt viele Interessieren weit VOR Kauf, das ist wichtig. denn da gibt es ja von 60-über 120€ so einiges und dessen Unterschiede. Nicht jeder liest sich Publisher Merkmale genau durch. Das könnte auch bei Google ein paar Klicks bringen , weil sowas bisher noch niemand gebracht hat.
> Ansonsten hau ich die hier rein.



Muss ich mal schauen, ob und wann ich die Zeit dafür habe. Nächste Woche wird wegen Abgabe eher schwierig.


Zum Thema Solo:
Ich spiele den ersten Teil zu großen Teilen solo. Für vieles braucht man nicht wirklich eine Gruppe.
Und wenn, dann nimmt man eben den Gruppenfinder zur Hilfe. Aber selbst Underground auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe mache ich inzwischen alleine.
Die Kampagne war eh noch nie ein Problem für Solospieler, das wird auch im zweiten Teil nicht anders sein.
In der Dark Zone ist man halt meist in der Gruppe sicherer unterwegs.


----------



## Batze (12. Januar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Muss ich mal schauen, ob und wann ich die Zeit dafür habe. Nächste Woche wird wegen Abgabe eher schwierig.


Macht nix, dann schreibe ich es nieder, die Info habe ich ja.
Wo ich noch Probleme habe, ich weiß nicht ob ich Warnen soll, wegen Boni.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du die Info hast, aber wenn ich das lese in der Ultimate Version,

Elite-Agenten-Paket
Exotisches Sturmgewehr

und auch noch 
Vorbesteller-Boni der Ultimate Version,

Kapitol-Verteidiger-Paket
Exotisches SPAS-12 Schrotgewehr „Lullaby“

Uiui, da wird mir ein wenig Übel. Ich hoffe das sind nur Kosmetische Waffen und keine Super Waffen. Aber da muss ich nochmal nachforschen ehe ich hier falsche Infos rausgebe.
Nebenbei, die Ultimate Version bietet auch noch mehr Lagerplatz, das ist dann schon ein Vorteil .

Die üblichen kosmetischen Dinge Interessieren mich ja nicht wirklich, und okey, paar Tage vorher spielen. Finde ich net gut, aber was soll man sagen? Wenn man was sagt wird man verteufelt!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Januar 2019)

Was die Items angeht, weiß ich das auch noch nicht genau.
Bei einigen steht Skin dabei. Bei anderen scheinen es aber Blueprints zu sein. (https://division.zone/the-division-2-editions)
Wirklich toll finde ich das auch nicht, wenn es wirklich spielrelevante Items sind.
Aber um ehrlich zu sein, zeigt die Erfahrung doch immer wieder, das solche Gegenstände in der Regel recht schnell im Spiel nutzlos werden.

Ich muss aber zugeben, ich habe mir privat auch die Dark Zone Edition vorbestellt.
Wollte einfach die Statue haben.


----------



## Batze (12. Januar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich muss aber zugeben, ich habe mir privat auch die Dark Zone Edition vorbestellt.


Ich bin noch am Überlegen was ich mir kaufe. Habe mir Extra für das Game die Kohle gespart, aber ich muss wissen ob es Vorteile bringt, die ich aber eigentlich nicht brauche. Es wird nach sehr langer Zeit, sehr langer Zeit das Spiel sein wo ich am Start auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei bin. Sonst mache ich sowas nur bei Blizzard Spielen, aber das jetzt muss ich haben und dabei sein.
Und wenn alles nur kosmetisch ist reicht mir voll die Normale Edition. Zum zocken reicht das, alles andere erspiele ich mir.

Wegen der Statue, meinst du die?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wegen der Statue, meinst du die?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, genau.


----------



## Batze (12. Januar 2019)

Ich denke du kaufst dir solche Editionen weil du sowas sammelst. Oder?
Finde ich Okey, jeder hat ein Hobby. Manche kaufen sich Fliegen Köder zum Angeln, oder ich eben schweine teure Direktschnitt (Jazzrock)Platten, du eben Statuen. Du eben Game Statuen.
Aber jetzt weiß ich, wenn du das zu dem Game kaufst das du es auch gerne spielst, also da wird der Gamer Austausch hier denke ich mal ganz gut laufen.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Den Platzhalter habe ich mal ein wenig aktualisiert.

Und wie vor, Tipps Anregungen was wir/ich hier noch bringen könnten, immer her damit. Noch ist zeit und ich selbst raffe erstmal so einige Infos zusammen um euch zu Informieren.


----------



## Zybba (14. Januar 2019)

Für mich ist das Game wohl nichts.
Diese menschlichen Bullet Sponges finde ich unpassend.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob sie es dieses mal besser hinkriegen oder eine ähnliche Erfahrung wie der Vorgänger oder auch Destiny bieten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Diese menschlichen Bullet Sponges finde ich unpassend.



Es ist halt ein ARPG und kein Shooter.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Januar 2019)

irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass es ubisoft - anders als beim original- überhaupt nicht gelingt, einen hype um division 2 zu entfachen. liegt vielleicht auch gerade am für viele enttäuschenden vorgänger. auch mich lässt division 2 merkwürdig kalt. was ich an gameplay bislang gesehen hab, war eher so meh. ganz nett, aber irgendwie nichts besonderes. ich will nicht unken, aber es würde mich nicht sonderlich wundern, wenn division 2 ruckzuck wieder in der versenkung verschwinden würde.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Game wohl nichts.
> Diese menschlichen Bullet Sponges finde ich unpassend.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob sie es dieses mal besser hinkriegen oder eine ähnliche Erfahrung wie der Vorgänger oder auch Destiny bieten.



Da kann ich dich gut verstehen.
Für mich steht erstmal die Spielwelt im Vordergrund, darauf stehe ich eben. Und darauf freu ich mich eben. Denn, das habe ich schon mal gesagt, niemand kann das so gut bauen wie Ubisoft. Da sind sie absolut Weltmeister darin.
Und ich glaube sie haben von ihren Fehlern ganz gut gelernt. Aber mal sehen. Deine Skeptik ist sehr wohl angebracht. Wird man sehen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Januar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein ARPG und kein Shooter.



die diskussion wieder 
hab das "problem" damals, ich erinnere mich an eine bathge-kolumne zum thema, schon nicht verstanden, und verstehe es bis heute nicht.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass es ubisoft - anders als beim original- überhaupt nicht gelingt, einen hype um division 2 zu entfachen. liegt vielleicht auch gerade am für viele enttäuschenden vorgänger. auch mich lässt division 2 merkwürdig kalt. was ich an gameplay bislang gesehen hab, war eher so meh. ganz nett, aber irgendwie nichts besonderes. ich will nicht unken, aber es würde mich nicht sonderlich wundern, wenn division 2 ruckzuck wieder in der versenkung verschwinden würde.



Hast du denn TD1 in letzter zeit mal gespielt? Also es ist wirklich nicht zu vergleichen mit TD1 aus den anfangs Tagen.


----------



## MrFob (14. Januar 2019)

Die Spielwelt von TD2 sieht - nachdem was man bisher so zu Gesicht bekommen hat - wirklich klasse aus. Auch das Gameplay und so waere eigentlich total mein Ding. Leider bin ich echt kein Coop Typ. Ich weiss, man kann auch Solo spielen, aber da bin ich nach wie vor skeptisch. Habe bisher noch kein Coop Spiel gespielt, dass alleine wirklich ohne Abstriche Spass gemacht hat und bei dem man nicht auch gemerkt hat, dass man es irgendwie "falsch" spielt.

Aber mal schauen ... dass sie aus den Fehlern von der Anfangsphase von Teil 1 gelernt haben zeigt ja schon, dass sie das Spiel ueber die Zeit stark verbessert haben. Es waere doch sehr enttaeuschend, wenn sie diese Lektionen nicht direkt auf Teil 2 uebertragen wuerden. Darum gehe ich erstmal von einem wesentlich besseren Launch aus.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Jup. Wird man sehen am Start.
Keiner weiß ja bis jetzt was auf uns zukommt.
Merzen die die Fehler des ersten Teils am Start aus könnte es Hammer werden. Ich hoffe nur sie bringen es nicht zu Früh raus.
Und wegen der Spielwelt, ich glaube da brauche  wir nicht reden, sieht jetzt schon Genialer aus als alles was es bisher so gibt. Nur wir wissen alle, Ubisoft=Spielwelten Genial, aber die auch mit Leben füllen war immer so eine Sache.
Bis jetzt gibt es ja nur das Big Video um den Flieger, was natürlich schon mal Mega Ausschaut. Mal sehen was da noch so kommt. Sind ja noch 2 Monate zeit, und das ist jede menge.


----------



## Zybba (14. Januar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein ARPG und kein Shooter.


Wären die Gegner nicht menschlich, hätte ich kein Problem damit.
So kommts mir einfach befremdlich vor, dass man für das Ausschalten eines Gegners mehrere Kopftreffer mit dem Scharfschützengewehr landen muss.
Aber Bonkic hat recht, das wurde schon mal durchgekaut...
Ist halt auch persönliche Präferenz.



Batze schrieb:


> Für mich steht erstmal die Spielwelt im Vordergrund, darauf stehe ich eben.


Ich geh auch davon aus, dass die wieder super wird.


----------



## Batze (17. Januar 2019)

Neues offizielles Video von Ubisoft zur Darkzone.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D5POGeyaXiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2019)

Ich bin echt schon angefixt. Wenn man jetzt zudem nicht wie bei Teil 1 alle Dinge ausfliegen lassen muß und aus 10 km jeder Schwanz sieht, daß man einen Heli angefordert hat sondern sich auch klammheimlich aus der DZ mit seiner Beute verziehen kann ist alles ok.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (18. Januar 2019)

Gerade diese Spielkomponente alles ausfliegen zu lassen, fand ich irre spannend. Wie oft habe ich den Heli für nichts angefordert, nur um ein krankes Szenario beizuwohnen. Sich optional aus der DZ klammheimlich zu verziehen fände ich aber auch klasse. Mal sehen wie The Division 2 wird. Ich bin Day One dabei und freue mich riesig darauf. Auch wenn es nur ein Abklatsch des Vorgängers wird. Ich bin aber auch jemand, der die DZ so scheiße wie sie viele fanden, irgendwie gefeiert habe, weil sie meiner Meinung nach die Realität gut widerspiegelt. Oder zumindest so, wie ich mir eine solche Situation vorstelle. Wenn es um das nackte Überleben geht, triffst du nur auf Arschlöcher, aber eben auch auf nette Weggefährten, die einen Platz in meiner Friendlist finden.


----------



## Zybba (18. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn man mit dem deutlich mehr Loot rausholen könnte als über den leisen Weg.
Dann hätte man ein gewisses Balancing.


----------



## riesenwiesel (18. Januar 2019)

Hat TD2 bzw. TD einen Coop-Storymodus wie Ghost Recon Wildlands?


----------



## Batze (18. Januar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich bin echt schon angefixt. Wenn man jetzt zudem nicht wie bei Teil 1 alle Dinge ausfliegen lassen muß und aus 10 km jeder Schwanz sieht, daß man einen Heli angefordert hat sondern sich auch klammheimlich aus der DZ mit seiner Beute verziehen kann ist alles ok.



Nach momentanen Infos wird aber genau das genauso sein. Im Prinzip wird es da von den Spiel Mechaniken keine Großen Änderungen geben. Habe das schon woanders moniert das es wie in TD 1 sein wird, zusammen mit wohl Bestem Loot in der DZ. Sollte es da keine Änderungen geben wird der ein oder andere sich sehr stark Überlegen ob er sich das nochmal antut.



> Hat TD2 bzw. TD einen Coop-Storymodus


Du kannst vieles, eigentlich fast alles im Coop machen. Entweder mit Freunden oder wenn das ein oder andere zu Schwer ist eben per Spielersuche.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. Januar 2019)

In der Dark Zone gibt es nicht den besten Loot. Der ist überall gleich. Lediglich die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf besseren Loot ist in der Dark Zone höher, als anderswo auf der Map. Du kommst in der Dark Zone also nur schneller dran. Das ist ein Gerücht, dass sich echt hartnäckig hält. Alle treibt es in die Dark Zone, weil sie glauben nur dort das gewünschte Equip zu erhalten. Dem ist aber nicht so. Du findest praktisch alles auch außerhalb der Dark Zone und ich finde die Dark Zone lebt davon, dass es dort einfach nur krank zugeht oder zugehen kann. 

Ich verstehe aber natürlich auch, dass wenn man in der Dark Zone dieses Glück hat, gute Items zu finden, man sie auch haben will. Finden und es damit raus schaffen sind in The Division aber zwei paar Schuhe und genau in dieser Spielmechanik finden viele den Reiz. DAS ist The Division und auch das Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Es ist halt nicht das gewohnte Kiste auf und looten. Wer in die Dark Zone geht, sollte sich immer bewusst darüber sein, dass er es fast kaum und schon gar nicht allein mit dem Zeug raus schafft. Davon lebt die Dark Zone. Ansonsten könnte man sich dieses Areal auch sparen, meiner Meinung nach. Und das sage ich jetzt als jemand der fast nur PvE spielt. In der Dark Zone habe ich mir eher den Adrenalinkick geholt und weniger Loot. Obwohl ich es auch schon mit legendärer Equip rausgeschafft habe. Ich mag The Division wirklich sehr und bin wegen dem zweiten Teil schon heiß wie Frittenfett, aber die Dark Zone sollte so bleiben wie man sie aus dem ersten Teil kennt. Übrigens ist The Division auch das einzige Spiel, wo ich Ganker  erwarte und ich mich nicht wie sonst, über sie ärger.    

Auf welchen Plattformen werdet ihr denn unterwegs sein?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Januar 2019)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Auf welchen Plattformen werdet ihr denn unterwegs sein?



Privat werde ich wieder auf der PS4 spielen.


----------



## golani79 (19. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich es spiele, dann wohl auch auf PS4.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2019)

Wenn auf PC.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (20. Januar 2019)

Ich auch PC und bin, falls jemand Lust verspürt, für jede Schandtat zu haben. Das Geile an The Division fand ich  ja, dass man in der gleichen Instanz sein kann, aber jeder sein Singleplayer-Ding macht und wenn man mag , sich bei Bedarf unterstützt. Sei es bei einer Mission oder ein gemeinsamer Ausflug in die Dark Zone. Ich finde die Umsetzung der Idee, Single- und Multiplayer zu vereinen, in The Division richtig gut gelungen. Hoffentlich haben die Server zum Release nicht zu viele Downtimes und alles verläuft reibungslos.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Januar 2019)

Es wird in TD2 ja ein Clan-Feature geben.
Ich denke ich werde dann in der PS4-Version einen PCG-Clan aufmachen und würde mich über Community-Mitglieder freuen.
Natürlich könnt ihr euch auch gerne auf den anderen Plattformen entsprechend zusammen schließen.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Januar 2019)

wenn ichs hol dann auch für PS4, da das meine Primär-Plattform ist


----------



## Batze (4. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es wird in TD2 ja ein Clan-Feature geben.
> Ich denke ich werde dann in der PS4-Version einen PCG-Clan aufmachen und würde mich über Community-Mitglieder freuen.
> Natürlich könnt ihr euch auch gerne auf den anderen Plattformen entsprechend zusammen schließen.



Top.
Wenn sich kein anderer findet würde ich jenes gerne auf PC Basis machen, also einen PCGames-Clan für PC Spieler. Allerdings hätte ich dann gerne, nein muss ich dann die Zustimmung von PCGames haben dieses (teils offiziell)machen zu dürfen. 
Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen wenn ein PCGames Redi dazu immer das letzte Wort hat und als Co-Admin (wir wissen ja alle noch nicht wie das geregelt wird) mit dabei ist. Immerhin geht es hier auch um Namensrechte (PCGames) dich ich nicht verletzen will/darf.


----------



## Batze (4. Februar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wenn ichs hol dann auch für PS4, da das meine Primär-Plattform ist



Verräter.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Februar 2019)

Werden wir dann sehen Batze, wie genau das Feature aufgebaut ist.

P.S.: Freut euch auf heute Abend. (18-19 Uhr)


----------



## Batze (4. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Werden wir dann sehen Batze, wie genau das Feature aufgebaut ist.
> 
> P.S.: Freut euch auf heute Abend. (18-19 Uhr)



Was ist denn da heute um 18-19 Uhr?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Februar 2019)

Wirst du ja dann sehen. ^^


----------



## Batze (4. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wirst du ja dann sehen. ^^



Los rück schon raus damit, hast du einen Vor Vor Beta Zugang.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Februar 2019)

Vorschau zu Kampagne und Endgame: http://www.pcgames.de/Tom-Clancys-T...review-Vorschau-Kampagne-Endgame-PvE-1274532/
Interview mit dem Game Director: http://www.pcgames.de/Tom-Clancys-T...ew-mit-Game-Director-Mathias-Karlson-1274667/


----------



## Batze (11. Februar 2019)

Die (erste)Beta ist vorbei. Mich würde mal interessieren wie so Eure Eindrücke sind.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Februar 2019)

Inhaltlich und vom Gameplay her begeistert es mich wie eh und jäh.
Leider müssen sie technisch noch einiges tun. Das Rendering auf der PS4 ist halt unter aller Sau.


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Inhaltlich und vom Gameplay her begeistert es mich wie eh und jäh.
> Leider müssen sie technisch noch einiges tun. Das Rendering auf der PS4 ist halt unter aller Sau.



Dachte mir ab und zu, wie niedrig aufgelöst bestimmte Texturen sind  (PS4 Pro), bis die dann reingeladen wurden 
Hat teilweise sehr lange gedauert 

Ansonsten fand ich die Beta bis auf einige Bugs eigentlich recht gut - konnte leider nicht allzu viel spielen am WE.
Das Setting gefällt mir sehr gut und auch Atmosphäre und Sound sind super!

Gunplay fühlt sich ein wenig "knackiger" an finde ich und generell scheint es mir nen Ticken schwerer als Teil 1 - kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Teil 1 hab ich gar nicht sooo viel gespielt.

Denke aber, Teil 2 werde ich mir wohl für  PS4 holen.


----------



## Batze (11. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Inhaltlich und vom Gameplay her begeistert es mich wie eh und jäh.
> Leider müssen sie technisch noch einiges tun. Das Rendering auf der PS4 ist halt unter aller Sau.



Technisch nicht nur auf der PS4.
Ich hatte das schon mal woanders geschrieben. Der Unterschied zu TD1 empfinde ich als enorm, und das bei sagen wir mal gleicher Grafik, denn wirklich was getan hat sich da ja nicht, was mich selbst nicht stört, weil TD 1 in meinen Augen schon recht gut aussah. Kann aber nicht sein das ich mit meiner Normal Röhre da abstriche von teils weit über 50% machen muss, gerade auch bei DX 12. Also das geht gar nicht. Und die gesamte Steuerung mit Maus kam mir auch extrem schwammig vor, kein vergleich zu TD1. Ich habe es mit 3 Mäusen versucht das hinzubekommen, keine Chance. Also technisch nicht nur auf PS4 auch auf PC muss da noch so einiges gemacht werden.
Aber wie ich auch schon sagte und ich nehme da mal deine Worte, man weiß nicht wie alt der Build wirklich war. Eventuell sind sie Intern ja schon weiter.

Die Einzelnen Missionen gerade Solo fand ich teils etwas knackiger als in TD1, also bei der KI haben sie gut gefeilt. Finde ich gut. Allerdings mit Aussetzern, aber die Basis ist da. Die Gegner kamen mir eine spur schlauer vor. Genervt haben allerdings Gegner mit ihren Granatengewehr oder was die da hatten, oh man das war teils zu OP.
Der Waffensound, also daran muss auch noch gearbeitet werden, das kam bei mir nicht so gut rüber.
Das Menü, ganz ehrlich, der gleiche Mist wie in TD 1. Konnte mich da schon nicht mit anfreunden.
Die Änderungen von den Skills her, also da muss man sehen was es im Endgame bringt. Erstmal bin ich da Positiv gestimmt.
Das man gleich am Start eventuelle Boni bekommt bei den Rüstungen ist wiederum Top. Da kann man dann schon am Anfang mehr Spass haben als immer nur das Höchste anzuziehen.
Erweiterungen zu Mods usw. konnte man ja nicht wirklich antesten, da muss man sehen was der Release bringt oder eventuell eine zweite Beta.
Die Spielwelt selbst wie Ubisoft typisch sieht toll aus, aber noch zu leer.
Positiv waren die Ladezeiten, das ging gefühlt schneller als in TD1 (habe beides auf SSD).
Das normale Gegner keine gefühlten 5 Magazine an Blei mehr brauchen ist eh nur zu begrüßen.
Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> aber noch zu leer.



Immer wieder ein komisches Argument bei einem post-apokalyptischen Szenario.
Mir war da teilweise fast schon zu viel los auf den Straßen.


----------



## Batze (11. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Immer wieder ein komisches Argument bei einem post-apokalyptischen Szenario.
> Mir war da teilweise fast schon zu viel los auf den Straßen.



Sagen wir es mal so, nicht mehr und nicht weniger als in TD1. Aber mir fehlt da ein wenig interaktivität mit neutralen, aber war eben eine Beta. Es fehlte mir aber ein wenig an allgemeinem Leben der Umgebung. Schön gebaut haben sie sie ja, wie immer, aber irgendwas fehlte noch ein wenig.
Also das Spurten vom Safehaus zur Aufgabe war mir zu Öde. mal ein paar Streuner die man weggepustet hat und das war es dann. Mir fehlen da nicht die Gegner sondern eher die NPCs. Aber Okey, ist ja auch kein Rollenspiel .
Und wie gesagt, alles Eindrücke einer BETA.
Was meinst/hällst du von  meinen anderen Eindrücken? Ich denke du wirst TD 2 hier testen!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Februar 2019)

Naja, in NY war es noch kurz nach dem Ausbruch, als die meisten Menschen noch recht unkoordiniert versucht haben zu überleben.
In D.C. ist es ja Teil der Story, dass sich die Zivilisten in die Siedlungen zurück gezogen haben, wo sie sich gegenseitig schützen.
Wenn man in einem Bezirk alle Kontrollpunkte usw. eingenommen hat, sieht man auch vermehrt Patrouillen der Zivilisten auf der Straße.
Statt neutraler NPCs hat man jetzt halt Rehe, Füchse und Waschbären, die durch die Straßen ziehen.


----------



## Batze (11. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Statt neutraler NPCs hat man jetzt halt Rehe, Füchse und Waschbären, die durch die Straßen ziehen.


Die kann ich aber nicht ansprechen , geschweige denn meine Fette AK 47er zeigen. Na könnte ich schon, aber der arme Waschbär tut mir dann doch leid.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Februar 2019)

So nah dran und doch so weit weg.

Meine Vorbereitungen sind an einem schwierigen Punkt angelangt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir fehlt noch Survival und rund 500 Commendation-Points.
Ersteres hasse ich wie die Pest und zweiteres wird hart zu farmen bei nur noch 4 verbleibenden Wochen.


----------



## Batze (11. Februar 2019)

Du Streber ^^
Aber GZ, werde ich nie schaffen weil mir zumindest ein AddOn fehlt.

Aso ich habe dafür schon keine Zeit, wie schaffst du das als Spiele Redi? Zockst du 24/7. Wie geht das und das auch noch Privat?
Allein da man weiß das du noch andere Spiele die keine Ballergames sind spielst, sondern sehr zeit intensiv.
Kein anders Hobby, keine Frau kein sonst nix? Also ich verstehe das manchmal nicht so wirklich.
Ich bin froh das ich ein wenig abstand von WoW genommen habe um ein wenig was anders zu zocken, und dann sowas. Wie machst ihr das?
Habt ihr einen 2 Stunden Job? H4? keine Ahnung wie das alles gehen soll.
Wie machst du das?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Februar 2019)

Ich spiele jeden Abend 1-2 Stunden und das seit ein paar Monaten durchgehend.
Deswegen befürchte ich ja, dass ich die nicht mehr voll bekomme, wenn ich das Pensum nicht erhöhen sollte.


----------



## Batze (11. Februar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich spiele jeden Abend 1-2 Stunden und das seit ein paar Monaten durchgehend.
> Deswegen befürchte ich ja, dass ich die nicht mehr voll bekomme, wenn ich das Pensum nicht erhöhen sollte.



Okey, wenn du dich auf ein Spiel jetzt fixiert hast. Kann ich verstehen.
Ich hoffe nur das bei deinem Test der Fan Bonus nicht mit raus kommt. 
Obwohl ich sagen muss, bis jetzt war alles von euch so ziemlich Neutral. Auch das Negative wurde gut angesprochen, etwas zu wenig die technische Basis, aber okey, es war nur eine Beta. TOP. Also von meiner Seite gibt es da nichts großes zu meckern. Es wurde das Gute wie auch Negative angesprochen. Bis jetzt alles Okey.


----------



## Zybba (12. Februar 2019)

Ich als Division 1 Kritiker  wurde positiv von der Beta überrascht.

Für die kommende Podcastfolge habe ich mich auch mit MrFob drüber unterhalten.
Wir sind uns bisher ziemlich einig.
Das Highlight ist die Umwelt.
Das Lowlight  die Inventar-/Menuführung am PC.


Edit:
Falls ihr reinhören möchtet, findet ihr die Folge hier.
Ab 1:44:25 gehts um The Division 2.


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2019)

Mir wurde jetzt ein gratis Key von nem Kollegen angeboten.
Bin unsicher, ob ich den nehmen soll oder nicht.

Ich brauch Pros und Kontras, Leute!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Februar 2019)

Du bist unsicher, ob du einem geschenkten Gaul ins Maul schauen sollst?


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2019)

Naja, schon. 

Er könnte den Key ja auch wem anders geben, der damit sicher glücklich wird.
Ich steh noch so ein bisschen auf der Kippe.


----------



## McDrake (14. Februar 2019)

Da ich jetzt über 20 Stunden Spass mit D1 hatte, würd ich den sonst gerne nehmen [emoji14]


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2019)

Ganze 20 Stunden? Da hast du ja richtig Gas gegeben!


----------



## McDrake (14. Februar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ganze 20 Stunden? Da hast du ja richtig Gas gegeben!


Hab das Game seit zwei Wochen. Ist 99% meiner Spielzeit in jener Periode.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Februar 2019)

Gibt endlich Infos zum Year 1 Content, Year 1 Pass und den MTX:
https://tomclancy-thedivision.ubiso...-content-year-1-pass-and-monetization-details


----------



## Batze (27. Februar 2019)

Danke, muss ich mir nochmal ausführlicher durchlesen wenn es in deutsch raus ist .


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Danke, muss ich mir nochmal ausführlicher durchlesen wenn es in deutsch raus ist .



oder das (deutschsprachige) Video dazu anschauen 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rnWfKTWfwEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## golani79 (28. Februar 2019)

Hm .. bin noch unschlüssig, ob Standard oder Gold ..


----------



## MichaelG (28. Februar 2019)

Ich hab mir die Ultimate geholt. Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Februar 2019)

Ich hab die Dark Zone Edition bestellt.


----------



## golani79 (28. Februar 2019)

All in die beiden 

Wer wollte hier auf PS4 zocken?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. März 2019)

Die Open Beta ist gestartet.
Was mir nach wenigen Minuten sofort aufgefallen ist, irgendwas stimmt mit dem Sound nicht.
Das Nachladen ist kaum noch zu hören. Das irritiert mich massiv.


----------



## Batze (1. März 2019)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, DX 12 funktioniert jetzt endlich. Noch nicht so flüssig wie bei TD1, aber es geht deutlich besser als in der Close Beta. Mit dem Sound hatte ich auch vorher schon Problemchen, hört sich alles wie MickeyMouse Waffen an. Da fehlt der Wumms.


----------



## Batze (1. März 2019)

So jetzt nachdem ich mal so fast 2 Stunden in die Open reingeschaut habe mein kleines Fazit:

DX 12, wo ich ja Mega Probleme hatte, ist weg.  es läuft besser als in DX 11 und so soll es sein. Super Ubisoft. Noch nicht so wie in TD 1, aber kein Vergleich zur Closed Beta.
Ich muss sogar sagen, da ich meine FX 8350 ausbauen musste (irgendetwas stimmte da nicht, musste jetzt meine FX 6300 wieder einbauen) läuft es auf dieser alten Möhre sogar recht gut. Graka ist eine RX 580/8GB RAM/Spiel ist auf SSD installiert. 
Im Schnitt bin ich auf Game Einstellung Hoch ohne etwas zu verändern auf 35-55 fps(und das mit einer FX 6300 CPU )fps je nachdem wo ich gerade bin, ohne da etwas in den Einstellungen verändert zu haben, und mit der CPU sage ich mal ist das schon genial. Top Ubisoft. Da scheint in der Open Beta ein ganz anderer Entwickler Build zu sein wie in der Closed Beta. Es ist zumindest Solo alles Hammer Flüssig und vor allem was viel wichtiger als fps ist, ich habe keine Frame drops. TOP. 
Installiert ist das Game auf einer SSD, was ich auch jeden anderem Empfehle, sonst könnten die Ladezeiten wirklich nerven.

Ich habe jetzt am Abend mal so 1-2 Stunden reingeschaut. Keine Server Fehlmeldungen. Keine Fehlermeldungen nicht rausgeflogen. Alles so wie es sein sollte, also am Start. Top.
Natürlich kann man noch lange nichts sagen wegen Cheats und den anderen Blödsinn. Aber so kann es weitergehen. Zur Closed Beta sind das Gewalltige Unterschiede. Hey, Super Job Ubisoft. 
Nur eines stört mich gewaltig, und Matthias Dammes hat es auch schon angesprochen, obwohl der Konsole spielt , der Sound, speziell der Waffensound ist daneben. Und ich denke nicht das es da unbedingt an meiner Soundkarte liegt.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit der jetzt Open Beta?


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2019)

Ich installiere mir jetzt tatsächlich auch mal die Open Beta, bin gespannt.


----------



## Batze (1. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich installiere mir jetzt tatsächlich auch mal die Open Beta, bin gespannt.





Spoiler



Kleiner Tipp nebenbei, wen  du vor dem Weißen Haus stehst und du da erstmal alles wegmachen musst, in der Start Phase, geh rechts auf das Gerüst oben rauf und mach den Job da von Oben, ist sehr viel leichter.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kleiner Tipp nebenbei, wen  du vor dem Weißen Haus stehst und du da erstmal alles wegmachen musst, in der Start Phase, geh rechts auf das Gerüst oben rauf und mach den Job da von Oben, ist sehr viel leichter.



Danke für den Hinweis. 
Ich fürchte nur, heute Abend wird das nichts mehr, die 45GB saugt er irgendwie im Schneckentempo (bisher 6GB geschafft... ), sodass ich wohl erst Morgen tagsüber reinspielen kann. 
Sicherheitshalber installiere ich es ausnahmsweise auch auf SSD, denke das ist bei dem Game angeraten.


----------



## Batze (1. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> Ich fürchte nur, heute Abend wird das nichts mehr, die 45GB saugt er irgendwie im Schneckentempo (bisher 6GB geschafft... ), sodass ich wohl erst Morgen tagsüber reinspielen kann.
> Sicherheitshalber installiere ich es ausnahmsweise auch auf SSD, denke das ist bei dem Game angeraten.



Auf SSD auf jeden Fall. Na ich musste nicht viel laden da ich meine Closed und technical Beta noch drauf hatte und nicht gelöscht hatte, Ubisoft hat das einfach aktualisiert. TOP.


----------



## Batze (2. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Ultimate geholt. Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde.



Ach komm, das schluckt dein (Top) Porsche doch schon an gutem Öl. Tue mal nicht so Scheinheilig, hehe.
Ich gönne es dir.   Und jeden anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## MichaelG (2. März 2019)

Lach* Naja fast.   Freue mich schon richtig auf TD 2. Heute Abend zocke ich wieder eine Runde. Aber erst einmal muß ich im RL Aufgaben und Quests erledigen.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. März 2019)

So, habe jetzt mal knapp zwei Stunden gespielt, gefällt mir bisher ausgesprochen gut. Grafik ist großteils ziemlich hübsch: https://photos.app.goo.gl/YYnuzWpXYp4eHUtv8 (ein paar Screenshots die ich "unterwegs" gemacht habe). Werde es nachher, falls ich Zeit habe, noch weiterzocken, es macht schon ziemlich Laune. (Habe Teil 1 allerdings nicht gespielt).


----------



## LOX-TT (2. März 2019)

Hab das Spiel vorhin auch mal getestet, den 1. Teil hab ich damals auch nur in der Beta gespielt, daher musste ich mich erstmal wieder etwas reinfuchsen. Macht aber schon Spaß, hoffe im fertigen Spiel ist dann aber auch deutsche Sprachausgabe





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4_8g4CMhHvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chroom (3. März 2019)

Hab  so ziemlich alles gemacht was man in der Beta machen kann und freue mich jetzt umso mehr auf den Release. Ja hatte auch ein paar DC´s und Server lag´s aber alles in allem nichts dramatisches. Ich war ja anfangs ein wenig skeptisch wegen der Atmosphäre in Teil 2. da ich die noch von Teil 1 mit dem genialen Wintersetting, Nebel ,Schneetreiben usw im Kopf hatte. Aber die paar Missionen in den Gebäuden  die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe, haben mir diese schon wieder genommen.  Mein Fazit...Wer Teil 1 mochte muss sich D2 holen. Pflichtkauf


----------



## Loosa (3. März 2019)

Ok, die Menüs sind komplizierter als nötig, aber das User Interface finde ich ziemlich geil. Besonders das, bevor man das eigentliche Spiel betritt. Sehr cooles Design.
Auch das Intro-Video ist richtig gut und gänsehäutig. 

Sowas wird leider in Tests nie erwähnt oder gewürdigt.


----------



## Batze (8. März 2019)

Wie man hört, der Preload hat begonnen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie man hört, der Preload hat begonnen.



Grml ... und ich hab noch nicht mal Testkeys, 
Immerhin wurde meine Dark Zone Edition heute verschickt.
Sollte also Montag ankommen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2019)

Los geht's


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Los geht's



Erst ab 00:01 Uhr oder gibt es für euch Tester ne "Extra-Wurst"?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Erst ab 00:01 Uhr oder gibt es für euch Tester ne "Extra-Wurst"?



Die Server sind online. Müsste also jeder mit Spiel einloggen können.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Server sind online. Müsste also jeder mit Spiel einloggen können.



Hmm… meine Version wird leider erst 4 Uhr freigeschaltet auf der Xbox


----------



## MichaelG (11. März 2019)

Hab die Ultimate Edition. Kann aber noch nicht zocken (PC) Normal ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2019)

Hmm, dann sind unsere Keys vielleicht doch speziell freigeschaltet.
Naja, sind ja nur ein paar Stunden Vorsprung.


----------



## MichaelG (11. März 2019)

Hab mal in Uplay nachgesehen. Geht erst Mitternacht los (zumindestens CET). Wann der 2 GB Patch kommt keine Ahnung. Ob Mitternacht oder kurz davor ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2019)

Auf der Konsole ist der Patch schon am Wochenende live gewesen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (11. März 2019)

Ist noch nicht in jeder Region freigeschaltet. Über VPN geht es wie man hört. Aber da kann man die paar Stunden auch noch abwarten. Ich muss eh noch auf AMD Key warten .


----------



## MichaelG (11. März 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Auf der Konsole ist der Patch schon am Wochenende live gewesen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Vielleicht hab ich den dann auch schon drauf. Wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Batze (11. März 2019)

Frage an die die schon Full geladen haben, wie Groß ist die Gesamt Installation auf PC (nicht das was geladen wird sondern entpackt). Weil ich muss sehen was ich auf meiner SSD freischaufeln muss .


----------



## MichaelG (11. März 2019)

Knapp 45 GB schlußendlich bislang (44,7 GB). Ob da der 2 GB Patch dabei ist weiß ich leider nicht. Und das gilt für die Ultimate Edition. Und ich weiß auch nicht ob das Spiel nochmal entpackt. Glaube ich aber (fast) nicht.


----------



## Batze (11. März 2019)

Danke. Das reicht. Habe noch knapp 60 GB frei auf der SSD..


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2019)

Ich lade heute zum zweiten Mal die 88GB der PS4-Version runter ...


----------



## MichaelG (11. März 2019)

Warum zum 2. mal ? Wegen dem genial kleinen Patch für die PS ?


----------



## Batze (11. März 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich lade heute zum zweiten Mal die 88GB der PS4-Version runter ...



Das ist aber sehr Ärgerlich. Warum?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Warum zum 2. mal ? Wegen dem genial kleinen Patch für die PS ?





Batze schrieb:


> Das ist aber sehr Ärgerlich. Warum?



Erst im Büro und jetzt halt zu Hause.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich lade heute zum zweiten Mal die 88GB der PS4-Version runter ...


Tja... Falsche Plattform 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (11. März 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Erst im Büro und jetzt halt zu Hause.



Lol.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. März 2019)

So, für alle PS4-Spieler.
Der PC Games Clan ist gegründet.
Er steht derzeit auf Invite Only, aber ich glaube man kann einen Invite auch über das Menü anfragen.
Mit den Details muss ich mich noch vertraut machen.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So, für alle PS4-Spieler.
> Der PC Games Clan ist gegründet.
> Er steht derzeit auf Invite Only, aber ich glaube man kann einen Invite auch über das Menü anfragen.
> Mit den Details muss ich mich noch vertraut machen.



Hier ist aber PCGames, also vor allem PC Gamer. Da bist du wohl eventuell ein wenig falsch mit deinem Konsolen Clan.
Nein, natürlich nicht falsch, 
aber wäre schön gewesen wenn du einen PC Clan als Redi gemacht hättest.


----------



## Batze (14. März 2019)

Ich habe gehört die AMD Codes sind raus. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## LOX-TT (14. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Hier ist aber PCGames, also vor allem PC Gamer. Da bist du wohl eventuell ein wenig falsch mit deinem Konsolen Clan.
> Nein, natürlich nicht falsch,
> aber wäre schön gewesen wenn du einen PC Clan als Redi gemacht hättest.



wenn er es aber selbst auf PS4 spielt, macht PS4 schon mehr Sinn 

ich hol mir das Spiel denk ich morgen, ebenfalls für PS4


----------



## Zybba (14. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört die AMD Codes sind raus. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


Ja.
Ich hab den auf der Seite über dieses Prämienprogramm angefordert.
Der Preload läuft jetzt.


----------



## Batze (14. März 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ja.
> Ich hab den auf der Seite über dieses Prämienprogramm angefordert.
> Der Preload läuft jetzt.



Danke für die schnelle Meldung.


----------



## sun44 (1. April 2019)

Wo findet man denn Einstellungen für die Kantenglättung bei der PC Version ?


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2019)

sun44 schrieb:


> Wo findet man denn Einstellungen für die Kantenglättung bei der PC Version ?


 Ich hab nichts gefunden, allerdings sehe ich (bei WQHD) auch keinerlei Kanten - vermutlich glättet die Engine "von allein" ? ^^


----------



## sun44 (2. April 2019)

Ich spiele in UHD, von daher würde ich die Kantenglättung gern abschalten um Performance zu sparen.


----------



## Batze (2. April 2019)

The Division 2 arbeitet mit einer Post-Processing-Kantenglättung inklusive einer temporalen Komponente. Diese lässt sich weder um- noch abschalten.


Quelle:Computerbase.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2019)

sun44 schrieb:


> Ich spiele in UHD, von daher würde ich die Kantenglättung gern abschalten um Performance zu sparen.


 Hast du mal absichtlich nur in WQHD gespielt? Vielleicht sieht das dann eh kaum schlechter aus, und du sparst ne Menge als nötiger Power. bzw. wie hast du denn den Rest der Details eingestellt? Es kann in WQHD und "hoch" besser aussehen und mehr FPS haben als in UDH und "mittel"...


----------



## sun44 (2. April 2019)

Hab jetzt auf WHQD und Ultra gestellt. Es sieht in der Tat kaum schlechter aus. Aber die Performance hat einen großen Sprung gemacht. 

Danke...


----------



## Zybba (2. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> TDiese lässt sich weder um- noch abschalten.


Eigenartige Entscheidung.
War mir aber gar nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## Batze (6. April 2019)

WR 5 und nun schnell Hochgearen. Wie gehts das man schnell 490+ wird um dann gescheites Zeug eben um die 490+ farmen zu können. Hier meine (Shopping) Lösung.

Mein Mini Guide.

Es gibt die normale Art, einfach spielen und so locker 10-20-30+ Stunden damit zu verbringen eine Hauptmission nach der anderen runterzuprügeln und sich Mühsam an die 490 ranzutasten und dann anzufangen das Endgear eben bei diesen ILevel zu farmen. Massiv hat nämlich massiv eben alles gedrosselt. Man soll nicht mehr so schnell so weit kommen. ich nenne das einfach künstliche Spielzeit Verlängerung.
Für mich verschwendete Zeit. Ich zeige euch wie ihr in 1 Stunde locker 490+ werdet. Das ganze was ihr braucht ist eine prall gefüllte Geldbörse. Nein nicht Echtgeldshop, ich meine den Händler und die Rekalibrierungs Station, also einen Haufen Credits.
Jetzt sagt ihr, also Stop mal bitte der Händler in der Hauptbasis hat doch nur Müll und ist alles nicht Höher als mein Gear, ja stimmt, aber von dem Rede ich auch nicht, es gibt ja noch andere Händler.

Fangen wir also mal an. Der erste Händler der Items anbietet die nicht mit unserem eigenem Gear Level Skalieren, und das ist ja das wichtige, ist gleich im Haus, nämlich der Tata -> unser Clan Händler. Der hat jede Menge Items weit über 450 iLevel.
Hier 2 Pics was gerade so im Angebot ist.
Die Händler die ich Aufzähle die ihr besuchen müsst hatte ich alle mit einem iLevel von 452 besucht. Also daran seht ihr schon das jenes Angebot mit dem eigenem Level nichts zu tun haben.

https://imgur.com/a/SKep4VH

Das ist also unser Clan Händler. Zu finden da wo auch die Clan Kiste steht. Schaut mal rein.

Der/Die 2. Händler ist in der East DZ. Der hat nur wenig, aber immerhin etwas.

https://imgur.com/a/QE1bEKM

Und der Hammer ist aber der, nein die 3. Händlerin. Die hatte schon immer was besonderes anzubieten, wie auch jetzt. Nennt sich Cassie Mandoza. Um die zu finden müsst ihr aber erst den "Spitzel" ausfindig machen. Dann erst ploppt bei euch das Extra Händler Symbol auf der Map auf. Diese Händlerin ist immer woanders und das Angebot wechselt jede Woche. Jetzt sieht es gerade so aus.

https://imgur.com/a/bcUxFLL

Habt ihr bei allen dreien erstmal kräftig geshopt dürftet ihr so bei iLvL 480-485 sein. 
Und nicht vergessen, diese Händler Skalieren nicht mit eurem eigenem Item Level.Das ist eben das Wichtige.
Jetzt geht es an die Rekalibrierungsstatation. Da könnt ihr nochmal Kräftig aufwerten. Bei mir ging es bis 497 Hoch, je nachdem was und wie gerollt ich habe und was ich noch an Items zum verrollen hatte. Ich habe nicht alles gerollt, da ich dann keine Kohle mehr hatte.
Ich selbst bin jetzt bei iLvl 491 ohne zig Stunden/Tage lang zu farmen für Gear was ich dann eh wegschmeiße. Aber, ich bekomme in den Sachen die ich jetzt mache gleich Hohes Gear meist 490+.

Kommen wir zu den Vor-Nachteilen.

Vorteil:
Innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden sind wir auf iLevel 490+.
Mit diesem Level lässt sich locker unser Endgear farmen, da die drops ja dann iLevel skalieren.
Wir können sofort unsere Kontrollpunkte abfarmen und den Free Loot einstecken, da gibt es dann auch Gear nach unserem iLevel.
Das ganze geht wirklich relativ schnell.

Nachteil:
Das ganze kostet eure ganzen Credits und einen Großteil eurer Mats (bei der Station dann). Hebt also alle Items auf, auch die Lila und verkauft diese.
Ihr seit nicht Konkurrenzfähig. Denn die Stats/Rolls sind unter aller Sau. Euer Schaden und alles andere ist Mies. Ihr müsst erstmal als Mitläufer gehen. Macht da am besten sowas wie Jefferson Trade Center in Schwer, um zumindest eine Chance auf die Exotic zu haben. Lohnt sich und nebenbei gibt es dann ja eben Items meist weit über 490+.

Fazit:
Für mich selbst ist es der leichtere Weg und vor allem viel schnellere Weg ganz nach oben zu kommen. Ob das ein Bug ist oder so gewollt ist weis ich nicht, aber es geht wirklich sehr schnell, wenn die Geldbörse stimmt. Ich hatte gute 70k. Credits, jetzt bin ich Pleite, aber ich bereue gar nichts. Schon gar nicht da Massiv alles sehr viel genervt hat, auch eben die droprate.

Wenn ich was vergessen haben sollte, immer her damit mit euren Meinungen.

Puh und jetzt tut mir mein Finger weh vom vielen tippern. Habe auch keine lust mehr Korrektur zu lesen. Fragt einfach nach wenn Big Fehler drin sind.


----------



## Batze (9. April 2019)

Wegen dem Spitzel, zur News von PCGames. Sollte er mal nicht da sein, einfach auslogen, wieder einlogen dann ist er da. Er ist immer da auf dieser Position, immer. Ich selbst habe den schon zig mal da besucht, er war immer da, was auch von anderen so bestätigt wird. Man muss den auch öfters besuchen, da Cassie immer ihren Standort wechselt, nach ca. 20-30 Minuten ist sie woanders. Das Angebot was sie hat wechselt aber nur 1 mal die Woche. Auch die Info fehlt leider im Video.
Auch muss man den Kopfgeld Einsatz nicht machen, nur wenn man will, der ist "ACHTUNG", sehr schwer. Es reicht den Spitzel anzusprechen um Cassie auf der Map freizuschalten, die Info fehlt leider auch im Video. Aber dafür bin ich ja gerade da.
Ansonsten aber ein Danke an die Redi und an Matthias das ihr meinen Guide und diesen Extra Thread mit erwähnt habt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Man muss den auch öfters besuchen, da Cassie immer ihren Standort wechselt, nach ca. 20-30 Minuten ist sie woanders.



Sie steht bei mir auch heute noch immer an der Stelle, wo ich sie gestern gefunden habe.
Inzwischen bin ich fast schon bereit darauf zu wetten, dass sie dort erst verschwindet, wenn der Timer abgelaufen ist, so wie ich es gesagt habe.


----------



## Batze (9. April 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Sie steht bei mir auch heute noch immer an der Stelle, wo ich sie gestern gefunden habe.
> Inzwischen bin ich fast schon bereit darauf zu wetten, dass sie dort erst verschwindet, wenn der Timer abgelaufen ist, so wie ich es gesagt habe.



Okey. Also bei mir war sie innerhalb von 1 Stunde an zwei verschiedenen Orten auch innerhalb des Timers. Kann sich wohl nicht entscheiden die gute Frau.


----------



## Zybba (15. April 2019)

Erst habe ich mich gewundert, dass das Spiel Antialiasing erzwingt. Allerdings nicht mehr so sehr, nachdem ich es über die cfg Datei deaktiviert habe... 
Ich versuchs jetzt mal mit TTA=1 anstatt 3. Das sieht in 1440p auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aus.

Weiß jemand, wie man im Fotomodus die Tageszeit ändert?
Ist mir letztens per Tastendruck aus Versehen passiert.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. April 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie man im Fotomodus die Tageszeit ändert?



Das ist meines Wissens gar nicht möglich, weil der Fotomodus ein wenig anders funktioniert als bei den meisten Spielen.
Aufgrund der Online-Natur des Spiels, kann dieses nicht einfach angehalten werden. Es bleibt immer in Bewegung und man kann entsprechend auch keine Manipulationen an der aktuellen Engine-Berechnung vornehmen.
Das einzige was geht, ist Filter drüber legen und mit der Helligkeit und Saturation zu spielen.


----------



## Zybba (15. April 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Online-Natur des Spiels, kann dieses nicht einfach angehalten werden.


Ja, darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht.

Entweder war es ein Bug oder es geht doch irgendwie.
Falls ich mich nicht komplett verguckt habe war es mehr als ein simpler Filter.
Plötzlich war Nacht.

Wobei ich finde, der Fotomodus sollte das erlauben. Zumindest solange man solo unterwegs ist. Wenn man sich einer Gruppe anschließt könnte es ja wieder gesynced werden.
Naja, sie werden ihre Gründe haben...


----------



## Batze (15. April 2019)

Könnte auch sein das gerade Tag/Nacht Wechsel war und du genau in diesem Moment da gewerkelt hast. Die Tageszeit ändern kannst du selbst nicht, aber sehen wie spät es Ingame ist, was wichtig für die Masken Jagd ist. Zu sehen ist die Ingame Zeit über eben den Fotomodus. Nacht fängt in TD2 19:00 Uhr an.


----------



## Zybba (15. April 2019)

Daran lags auf jeden Fall nicht. Nach Beenden des Fotomodus war es wieder so hell wie vorher.


----------



## Chroom (15. Mai 2019)

Gestern nach dem Patch hatte ich bei verschiedenen Haupteinsätzen (Bank usw./farme leider immer noch für Gnadenlos  ) auf schwer solo meine müh u. not. Auf herausfordernd gerade mal so gepackt mit einigen Toden. So.. Heute...….. wieder gefarmt alles auf herausfordernd und was ist....alles wieder gleich easy wie vor dem Patch. Glaube da hat was falsch skaliert gestern? Anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären.


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2019)

Kann vorkommen.
Für Gnadenlos brauchte ich auch so 30 Runs bis ich die hatte. Lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## fud1974 (3. August 2019)

Wenn ich diesen Thread mal "von den Toten" holen darf.. ich bin ... nach Jahren.. ganz überraschend auch jetzt in "The Division" versumpft (Teil 1) und hab mir Teil 2 jetzt auch geholt.

Gibt es hier auf PCGames eine aktive Community die sich organisiert? (Man darf ja noch träumen).
UPDATE: Okay, gerade gelesen da gibt es was.. sofern das noch aktuell ist natürlich!

Und: Irgendwie kommt mir die Grafik von Teil 2 etwas weniger eindrucksvoll vor als von Teil 1... oft wirken Texturen "stumpfer", gerade draussen in den Straßen, scheint je nach Tageszeit und Wetterlage so zu sein, generell war New York da eindrucksvoller denke ich, oder es passte besser zu der Engine, weiß der Teufel, geht das anderen auch hier noch so?
(Settings habe ich natürlich geprüft und von außerhalb des Forums habe ich das auch schon so häufiger vernommen).


----------



## Batze (3. August 2019)

Also die Grafik hebt sich jetzt nicht so von Teil 1 ab. Ist eben ein anderes Setting. Schön finde ich beide. Spielerisch ist bei mir zumindest in Teil 2 die Luft raus. Bei mir liegt es einfach an den nicht vorhandenen wirklich guten Sets (wie in Teil 1)die man farmen könnte. Da ist im Moment einfach nichts mehr. Sollten sie dahingehend was ändern bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Batze (6. August 2019)

So, nach langer Zeit. Ich selbst mache hier jetzt mal zu.
Warum?
Im Game selbst habe ich selbst mehr als 100 Stunden und für den Preis ist das voll Okey und ich hatte auch bis zum Endgame meinen Spass. Da gibt es nichts zu meckern. Bis dahin war alles Top.
Danach kam aber eben nichts mehr was mich interessierte. Das Item Design, eben der Loot ist für mich eben eine einzige Katastrophe.
Keine wirklich guten Sets wie in Teil 1. wo man gezielt nach farmen kann. 
Und ein LOOT Shooter muss eben genau das bieten. 
Dazu die teils unmöglich dummen Unique Waffen mit ihren Beschränkungen und dummen, wenn du 2 Sekunden ballerst bekommste 2 Sekunden Power, sorry wer lässt sich sowas Dummes einfallen? Nö, das macht keinen Fun.
Das war mal so schnell erklärt, intern ist es noch viel schlimmer.
Sollte sich daran was ändern, bin ich wieder da. Aber bis dahin bin ich hier weg und kann das ganze auch nicht gut kommentieren weil ich eben nicht mehr aktiv dabei bin.
Schade Ubisoft.

Euch allen die noch spielen wünsch ich viel Spass und allen Neulingen, das Spiel kostet nicht mehr viel und bis Max Level ist das Game echt Top. Ein kauf ist also nicht Unbedingt verkehrt und die Inis bis dahin sind wirklich Super Klasse designt und sehen echt Klasse aus, also das lohnt sich schon.


----------



## fud1974 (7. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Euch allen die noch spielen wünsch ich viel Spass und allen Neulingen, das Spiel kostet nicht mehr viel und bis Max Level ist das Game echt Top. Ein kauf ist also nicht Unbedingt verkehrt und die Inis bis dahin sind wirklich Super Klasse designt und sehen echt Klasse aus, also das lohnt sich schon.



Ewig grinden tu ich da eh nicht.. ist doch klar, ich spiele das zu Max Level (wenn überhaupt, welches Spiel schließe ich schon ab..) und wenn Content da ist. Insofern passt es für mich. Hat halt jeder eine andere Erwartungshaltung vermutlich. 

Und das Leute zwischendurch aufhören hielte ich auch für normal bisher? Die fummeln wahrscheinlich eh noch paarmal am Spiel herum, war doch bei Teil 1 auch so und bei vergleichbaren Spielen...


----------

